# المنتديات الخاصة > منتدى الوظائف الشاغرة >  وظائف لجميع المهن والمؤهلات بمرتبات ممتازة وبدون رسوم

## ادريس بكر

*[align=center]* 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وظائف لجميع المهن والمؤهلات والخبرات والمناطق بمرتبات ممتازة وبدون رسوم تحصيل أى مجانية بالنسبة للمتقدم للوظيفة
**http://gulftone.jeeran.com*
*اذا لم تجد ما يناسبك من وظائف أو لا تتناسب الوظيفة مع مؤهلك أو مكان إقامتك يمكنك ترك طلبك وسوف أقوم بالرد عليك 
كما سوف أقوم بتوفير الوظائف بإذن الله بصفة دورية فى المنتدى مع تمنياتى الصادقة بالتوفيق للجميع
*
*[/align]*

----------


## ادريس بكر

*طلوب فورا مقيمة نسا واخصائى عظام 
مكان العمل: الرياض, السعودية 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مطلوب فورا مقيمة نسا واخصائى عظام شرط الجنسية المصرية

بيانات الاتصال:
**horus64eg@yahoo.com** 
=============
مطلوب صيادلة خبرة عامين 
مكان العمل: الرياض, السعودية 

تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مطلوب صيادلة خبرة عامين 
براتب( 3500+1% من نسبة المبيعات )*
*بر جاء كتابة عبارة صيدلى فى خانة الموضوع
ملاحظة يتم استبعاد السيرة الذاتية لغير المصريين

بيانات الاتصال:
**med_iqbal727@yahoo.com*


*==============
مطلوب لمكتب ديكور فى الدمام(السعودية) مهندسين ديكور تصميم داخلى

بيانات الاتصال:
**horus_smr@yahoo.com** 
==============
مطلوب مصمم فوتوشوب للسعودية 
مكان العمل: جدة, السعودية 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مطلوب مصمم فوتوشوب للسعودية
الرجاء ارسال السيرة الذاتية+عبارة مصمم فوتوشوب
الى الاميل الموضح ادناه

بيانات الاتصال:
**recruitarab@gmail.com*


*===============
مطلوب في صحيفة سعودية مصمم قرافكس 
مكان العمل: الرياض, السعودية 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مطلوب مصمم قرافكس محترف يجيد العمل في تصميم القرافيكس الصحفي والاعلاني ويفضل من له خبرة صحفية سابقة

بيانات الاتصال:
**kdarraj@shms.com.sa** 
================
مكتب ديكور فى المنطقة الشرقية(السعودية) 
مكان العمل: الدمام, السعودية 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مطلوب عاجلا لمكتب ديكور فى المنطقة الشرقية (السعودية) الوظائف الاتية 1 -مهدسين ديكور تصميم داخلى2 -فنى تنفيذديكورات داخلية 3 -نقاشين4-فنى اعمال جبس

بيانات الاتصال:
**horus_smr@yahoo.com*

*================
عاجل للسعودية مطلوب محاسب للعمل بكبرى شركات الاستثمار العقارى بالرياض 
مكان العمل: الرياض, السعودية 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مطلوب محاسب للعمل بكبرى شركات الاستثمار العقارى بالرياض يجيد القيادة + مظهر حسن + الامانة و حسن المعاملة مع العملاء (لبق) + السن 25 سنه فيما ازيد

بيانات الاتصال:
**Mohamed.albadawy638@gmail.com** 
=================
مطلوب مهندس طرق للسعودية 
الراتب/الأجر: 5000 
مكان العمل: الرياض, السعودية 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مطلوب مهندس طرق للسعودية
خبرة سنة او اكثر
مكان العمل الرياض
سكن مؤمن+امكانية استقدام الاسرة+مميزات اخرى
راتب 5000 ريال 
مسمة التاشيرة عامل معمارى
الرجاء ارسال السيرة الذاتية+عبارة مهندس طرق للسعودية موافق على الراتب ومسمى التاشيرة 
الى الاميل الموضح ادناه

بيانات الاتصال:
**recruitarab@gmail.com*


*===============
مطلوب مهندس معمارى للسعودية 
مكان العمل: المدينة المنوره, السعودية 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مطلوب مهندس معمارى للسعودية
مكان العمل المدينة المنورة
راتب ممتاز جدا
الرجاء ارسال السيرة الذاتية+مجموعة من اعمالك+صورة شخصية+عبارة مهندس معمارى للمدينة المنورة
الى الاميل الموضح ادناه

بيانات الاتصال:
**recruitarab@gmail.com** 
==============
مطلوب اخصائى جلدية للسعودية 
الراتب/الأجر: 10000 
مكان العمل: السعودية 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مطلوب اخصائى جلدية للسعودية
راتب 10000 ريالمكان العمل المنطقة الشمالية
الرجاء ارسال السيرة الذاتية+عبارة اخصائى جلدية
الى الاميل الموضح ادناه

بيانات الاتصال:
**recruitarab@gmail.com*

----------


## شوشوعادل

انا اسمى شيماء بكالوريوس زراعة قسم هندسة زراعية بتقدير عام جيد جدا واسكن في محافظة المنوفية ومسجلة للحصول على درجة الماجستير وهذا ايميلي as_2215@yahoo.com

----------


## eman3311

أنا اسمى ايمان شوقت رمضان دكتورة بيطرى يا ريت اى وظيفة بمرتب محترم فى الكويت او الامارات او السعودية خبرة 15 سنة  اذا بتريد الC.V
E-MAIL:eman3311@yahoo.com

----------


## ادريس بكر

*للتعيين فورا صيادلة بالرياض 
الراتب/الأجر: 3500 ريال + عمولة 
مكان العمل: الرياض, السعودية 

تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مطلوب لمجموعة صيدليات كبري بالسعودية :
عدد3صيدلي من دفعة 2007 :2008 خبرة لا تقل عن سنتين 
الراتب 3500 ريال + 1% نسبة من المبيعات 
+اجازة شهر مدفوعة الراتب 
يرجى ارسال السيرة الذاتية على ايميل المرفق و معه صورة شخصية حديثه للاهمية (يرجى كتابة صيدلى فى عنوان الرساله )*
* 
بيانات الاتصال:
**godheavens76@yahoo.com*

*==============
لكبرى مكاتب المحاسبة بالمملكة العربية السعودية 
مكان العمل: الرياض, السعودية 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*لمكتب محاسبة ومراجعه في المملكة العربية السعودية وفى الرياض تطلب مراجعين حسابات خبره لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات بالعمل كمراجع حسابات بمكتب محاسبي ومدقق حسابات 
شرط الحصول على بكالوريوس تجارة 
إجادة تامة للغة الإنجليزية والحاسب الالى 
حسن المظهر / لبق 
خبره فى الحاسب الألى وبرامج الورد والإكسيل 
خبرة فى البرامج المحاسبية وكيفية التعامل معها 
المميزات 
العمل بمدينة الرياض بالمملكة العربية السعودية بشركة كبرى
الدوام 8 ساعات عمل يوميا 
الجمعه اجازه رسمية
توفير كامل للسكن والعلاج والإقامة والإنتقالات وتذاكر الطيران 
إمكانية إستقدام الزوجه والاولاد وتوفير بدل سكن وتذاكر طيران
شهر اجازه كل عام مدفوع الراتب 
الرواتب مغرية وتحدد على نتيجة المقابلات 
بيانات الاتصال:
**elriada650@gmail.com*

*===============
مهندسين زراعيين لكبرى الشركات فى الرياض 
الراتب/الأجر: حسب الخبره 
مكان العمل: الرياض, السعودية 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*لشركة زراعية كبرى تصنيف أول فى المملكة العربية السعودية وفى الرياض تطلب عدد 7 مهندسين زراعيين قسم رى 
خبره لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات فى الرى 
شرط الحصول على بكالوريوس زراعيه شعبة رى 
إجادة تامه للغة الإنجليزيه والحاسب الالى 
حسن المظهر 
المميزات 
العمل بمدينة الرياض بالممكلة العربية السعودية بشركة كبرى
الدوام 8 ساعات عمل يوميا 
الجمعه اجازه رسمية
توفير كامل للسكن والعلاج والإقامة والإنتقالات وتذاكر الطيران 
إمكانية إستقدام الزوجه والاولاد وتوفير بدل سكن وتذاكر طيران
شهر اجازه كل عام مدفوع الراتب 
الرواتب مغرية وتحدد على نتيجة المقابلات 

بيانات الاتصال:
**elriada650@gmail.com*

*================
مطلوب مدير مالى خبرة 
مكان العمل: الرياض, السعودية 

تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مطلوب مدير مالى خبرة 10 سنوات للعمل فى السعودية - اقصى موعد 5 ايام لتلقى الطلبات من تاريخ النشر

بيانات الاتصال:
**rfaat95@live.com** 
================
مطلوب محاسبين خبرة أربع سنوات فأكثر بمكاتب المحاسبة 
الراتب/الأجر: 4500 ريال 
مكان العمل: الرياض, السعودية 

تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مطلوب محاسبين خبرة أربع سنوات على
الأقل بمكاتب المحاسبة للعمل بشركة مقاولات بالرياض
إجادة اليومية الامريكية
أجادة التعامل مع الحاسب 
اجادة البرامج المحاسبية بالأخص الكويك بوك
الانجليزى جيد
بالرجاء ارسال السيرة الذاتية فى موعد أقصاه إسبوع من تاريخ الاعلان
لمن تتفق معه المواصفات بشرط العمل بمكاتب المحاسبة
ولن يتم النظر الى المحاسبين الاخرين

بيانات الاتصال:
**kamar214@yahoo.com*

*=============
مطلوب فورا مهندسين معمارى دفعات 2002-2003-2004-2005 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مطلوب لكبرى مكاتب الأستشارات الهندسية بالرياض والتى تعمل مع الوزارات الحكومية بالسعودية مهندسين معمارى دفعات 2002 و2003 و 2004 و 2005 
الرواتب متميزة جدا جدا وامتيازات هائلة تخضع لنظام العمل الحكومى بالمملكة 
برجاء ارسال السير الذاتية التى توضح الخبرات على الأيميل الموضح ادناه مع ملاحظة كتابه التخصص فى الموضوع والدفعة مثال “ مهندس معمارى دفعة 2002 “ 
علما بأنة سوف يتم استبعاد جميع السير الذاتية التى لا يكتب اصحابها التخصص فى الموضوع 

بيانات الاتصال:
**elhamadycv@yahoo.com** 
=================
مهندسين ( زراعيين - مدنى - ديكور ومساحين ) حديثى التخرج للمدينه المنورة 
مكان العمل: المدينة المنوره, السعودية 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*لشركه كبرى بالمدينه المنورة - السعوديه 
1 - مهندسين زراعيين حديثى التخرج تخصص بساتيين 
2 - مهندسين مدنى حديثى التخرج للعمل مهندس تنفيذ 
3 - مساحين ( مؤهل تخصص مساحه - حديثى التخرج 
4- مهندسين ديكور 
** نرجوا كتابه اسم الوظيفه بعنوان الرساله للاهميه

بيانات الاتصال:
**h.elmahlawy@ghernata.net*

----------


## ادريس بكر

مطلوب فورا لكبرى شركات المقاولات بالرياض 
مكان العمل: الرياض 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:
مطلوب فورا لكبرى شركات المقاولات بالرياض والحاصله على تصنيف اول فى المملكة العربية السعودية التخصصات التالية :
(1) مهندس مدنى ( مدير مشروع ) خبرة لا تقل عن 10 سنوات .
(2) مهندسين موقع تخصص ميكانيكا - كهرباء - مدنى - معمارى خبرة لا تقل عن 5 سنوات.
(3) مهندس تخصص حاسب كميات فى المواقع لديه خبرة فى إعداد المستخلصات لا تقل عن 5 سنوات .
(4) مهندس تخطيط خبرة ببرامج الـPrimavera يجيد برامج التخطيط خبرة لا تقل عن 5 سنوات .
(5) مهندسين مدنى حديثى التخرج يجيدون استخدام برامج Prokon - Sap - Etabs
(6) مساحين يجيدون استخدام برامج التوتل إستيشن ولهم القدرة على حساب كميات الحفر والردم باستخدام برامج سريفير او لاند اتوكاد او اى برنامج اخر .
(7) مبرمجين ومدخلين بيانات فى مجال الـ ( IT ).
مع ملاحظة ان المقابلات سوف تتم من خلال شبكة الأنترنت وذلك للتيسير على المتقدمين المرشحين 
المزايا: تعطى الشركة رواتب ممتازة باعتبارها من اوئل شركات المقاولات بالمملكة وستحدد الرواتب من خلال المقابلات على حسب الخبرة والكفأه لكل شخص .
شروط التقديم :الألتزام بعدد سنوات الخبرة الخاصة بكل تخصص قدر الأمكان
بيانات الاتصال:
elhamadycv@yahoo.com 
=============
لكبري شركات المقاولات بالسعودية شركة الراشد 
مكان العمل: الرياض, السعودية 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:
1 - مدراء مشاريع 
- مهندس مدني سبق له العمل في مشاريع تزيد قيمتها عن 200 مليون دولار 
- لديه القدرة على ادارة فريق متعدد الجنسيات والتنسيق مع اصحاب المصالح 
- خبرة في تتبع الامور الفنية والمالية والمشتريات 
2 - مدراء مواقع 
- خبرة في ادارة مشاريع المباني وخطوط الانابيب الرئيسية 
- سبق له العمل في مشاريع كبري بمنطقة الخليج 
3 - مهندس تخطيط وجدولة مشاريع 
- خبرة لا تقل عن ثمانية سنوات في مجال اعداد برامج التخطيط باستخدام برامج مثل Primavera, MS Project
- سبق له العمل في اعداد برامج التخطيط بمشاريع تتجاوز قيمتها 200 مليون دولار
4 - مهندسين معماري 
- خبرة في اعمال الرسومات التنفيذية في مشاريع المباني لمدة ثمانية سنوات 
- سبق له العمل في التصميم والرسومات التنفيذية لمشاريع كبري 
5 - مهندس كهربائي ( مكتب فني ) 
- خبرة في Technical office القسم الفني 
- خبرة في ادارة فريق اعمال الرسومات التنفيذية Shop Drawings الاعمال الكهربائية في شركات المقاولات 
6 - مهندس ميكانيكا ( مكتب فني ) 
- خبرة في Technical office القسم الفني 
- خبرة في ادارة فريق اعمال الرسومات التنفيذية Shop Drawings الاعمال الكهربائية في شركات المقاولات 
7 - مهندس جودة 
- خبرة لا تقل عن ثمانية سنوات في احد شركات المقاولات 
- خبرة بأعمال مراقب الجودة ( مباني - طرق ) 
8 - مهندس كهربائي اول ( موقع ) 
- خبرة في الاعمال الكهربائية للمباني ومحطات التنقية ومحطات الضخ 
- يفضل من لديه سابق خبرة في دول الخليج وسبق له العمل في مشاريع كبيرة 
9 - مهندس ميكانيكا اول ( اول ) 
- خبرة في الاعمال الميكانيكية للمباني ومحطات التنقية ومحطات الضخ 
- يفضل من لديه سابق خبرة في دول الخليج وسبق له العمل في مشاريع كبيرة 
10 - مساح 
- حاصل على هندسة مساحة او دبلوم مساحة 
- خبرة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات في احد شركات المقاولات 
11 - مراقب عام 
خبرة لا تقل عن ثلاثة سنوات 
12- مراقب نجارين
خبرة لا تقل عن ثلاثة سنوات 
13- مراقب حدادين 
خبرة لا تقل عن ثلاثة سنوات 
13- مراقب سباكة 
خبرة لا تقل عن ثلاثة سنوات 
14 - مراقب كهرباء 
خبرة لا تقل عن ثلاثة سنوات 
15 - مراقب تشطيبات
يحصل على الموظف على المميزات التالية :-
مرتب شهري مغري + بدل سكن + بدل مواصلات + تأمين طبي + تذكرة سفر 
ملاحظة : سيتم تحديد ميعاد ومكان المقابلات بعد اختيار المرشحين المناسبين

بيانات الاتصال:
info@altayar.com.eg 
==============
فورا للسعودية مهندسين زراعيين 
مكان العمل: الرياض, السعودية 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:
لكبري الشركات بالسعودية مطلوب التالى :- 
1 - مهندسين زراعيين اختصاصي اغذية للعمل في المختبر 
2 - مهندسين زراعيين اختصاصي ورود ومشاتل ( بيوت محمية ) 
3 - مهندسين زراعيين اختصاصي تخيل
بيانات الاتصال:
info@altayar.com.eg 
============
مطلوب رئيس حسابات فورا للرياض
مكان العمل: الرياض

تفاصيل الوظيفة:
مطلوب رئيس حسابات للعمل بالسعودية :
أن يكون لديه خبرة من 5 سنوات فأكثر
بيانات الاتصال:
r4works@gmail.com 
===========
مطلوب محاسب 
الراتب/الأجر: يحدد بعد 
مكان العمل: الرياض 

تفاصيل الوظيفة:
مطلوب محاسب خبرة 3 سنوات فى مجال المحاسبة بمؤسسة بالسعودية برجاء ارسال السيرة الذاتية على البريد الالكترونى

بيانات الاتصال:
el_sheikh452@hotmail.com 
===========
مساعد ادارى 
مكان العمل: الرياض
تفاصيل الوظيفة:
مطلوب للعمل بالرياض
مساعد ادارى
ان يكون لديه خبره سنه فأكثر

بيانات الاتصال:
r4works@gmail.com 
============
امين مخازن 
الراتب/الأجر: يحدد فى المقابلة 
مكان العمل: السعودية 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:
مطلوب امين مخازن
يكون لديه خبره فى المصانع من 3 سنوات فأكثر

بيانات الاتصال:
r4works@gmail.com 
============
فنى الات تصوير 
الراتب/الأجر: يحدد بعد 
مكان العمل: الرياض, السعودية 

تفاصيل الوظيفة:
مطلوب فنى الات تصوير بشركة الات تصوير فى الرياض يفضل حاصلى على معهد فنى قسم اليكترونيات

بيانات الاتصال:
el_sheikh452@hotmail.com 
============
مطلوب مهندس معمارى خبرة 10 سنوات ومهندس مدنى خبرة 3 سنوات 
مكان العمل: الرياض, السعودية 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:
مهندس معماري خبرة 10 سنوات لعمل بمكتب استشاري بالسعودية
مهندس مدنى خبرة 3 سنوات للعمل بالسعودية

بيانات الاتصال:
salsbiljob@yahoo.com

----------


## ادريس بكر

*يعلن مصرف الراجحي عن توفر عدد 99 وظيفة تحت مسمى صراف / خدمة عملاء ..*
*تقديم الخدمات البنكية والمصرفية للعملاء وتلبية احتياجاتهم و التعامل مع العمليات المباشرة و الإجابة على استفساراتهم.
المهارات*
*• قبول الودائع بالعملة المحلية والعملات الدولية وودائع الشيكات
• سداد فواتير الخدمات
• إصدار الشيكات المصدقة
• تمرير الحوالات الداخلية والخارجية
• تحصيل الشيكات
• تمرير السحوبات على بطاقات الفيزا
• التعامل مع العهد الممنوحة والإجهزة بعناية تامة
• تسجيل جميع العمليات في نظام البنك
• التعامل مع إي توجيه من مدير الفرع
• عمر المرشح بحد أقصى 25 سنة
• شهادة دبلوم من أحد المعاهد التالية: معهد الإدارة, الكلية التقنية, المعهد المصرفي, كلية الجبيل و ينبع الصناعية بمعدل لا يقل عن جيد
المستوى التعليمي*
*معهد الإدارة, الكلية التقنية, المعهد المصرفي, كلية الجبيل و ينبع الصناعية بمعدل لا يقل عن جيد*
*تفاصيل الوظيفة*
** مجال الشركة: بنوك
* الدور الوظيفي: خدمة العملاء
* مكان الوظيفة: السعودية
* تاريخ الالتحاق بالعمل: غير محدد
* نظام العمل: دوام كامل
* مجال العمل: موظف
* الراتب الشهري: US$500 - $1,000 (≈ SAR 1,875 - 3,750)
* يتطلب إدارة موظفين آخرين: لا
* عدد الوظائف الشاغرة: 99*
*المرشح المفضل*
** الكادر الوظيفي: مبتدئ
* عدد سنوات الخبرة: 0 - 1 سنة
* مكان الإقامة: المملكة العربية السعودية
* الجنس: ذكر
* الدرجة العلمية: دبلوم*
*للتقديم على الوظائف اضغط هنا*
*http://career.alrajhibank.com.sa/ar/job/?xid=1399767*
*=================
Drill Bits & Liner Hangers Technical/marketing specialists  
مكان العمل: الرياض 

تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*•Preferably petroleum Engineer /Strong technical background of drilling and well equipments.
•Extensive experience in oil fields/ marketing Drill Bits/ Liner Hangers..etc, preferably in Saudi market.
•Excellent management during project execution and after sales support.
•Excellent market intelligence.
•Implement strategies to capture the business for Drill Bits / Liner Hangers…etc with the client/ increased market share and achieve sales targets.
•Interact with support engineers in improving specific product and applications
•Responsible for making Engineered Bit and Liner Recommendations/Proposals

بيانات الاتصال:
**tibrahim.abbas@gmail.com*
*=================
اخصائى تنظيم حفلات 
مكان العمل: الرياض 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*للعمل فورا بالرياض برواتب مجزية مطلوب اخصائى تنظيم حفلات واخصائى تسويق

بيانات الاتصال:
**info@almassia.com*
*=================
مطلوب مهندس مدنى*
*للعمل فورا بالرياض*
*ان يكون لديه خبره بالصرف الصحى وشبكات الميه 10 سنوات فأكثر

بيانات الاتصال:
**r4works@gmail.com** 
==================
مطلوب للعمل بالخبر  :
بكالوريوس تمريض ممرضة خاصة السن من 25:40للراغبين ارسال السيرة الذاتية على الاميل

بيانات الاتصال:
**i.elsherbiny@elmaalygroup.com** 

=================
مطلوب عاجلا للعمل بالدمام:
مدرسة رياض اطفال بكالوريوس رياض اطفال خبرة لاتقل عن سنتين شرط اللغة الانجليزية جيدة للعمل مدرسة خاصة اطفال للراغبين ارسال السيرة الذاتية على الاميل

بيانات الاتصال:
**i.elsherbiny@elmaalygroup.com*

*=================
مطلوب محاسبين مشتريات وسكرتارية للعمل بشركة مقاولات كبرى بالرياض 
مكان العمل: الرياض 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*شركة مقاولات كبرى بالرياض تطلب للعمل لديها :
1- موظفين مشتريات ( يشترط بكالريوس تجارة وخبرة لا تقل عن 3 سنوات فى التخصص )*
*2- سكرتارية رجال ( يشترط الحصول على مؤهل عالى وإجادة تامة فى الكمبيوتر واللغة الإنجليزية وحسن المظهر وإجادة التعامل فى المواقف الصعبة ) يشترط خبرة لا تقل عن 3 سنوات*
*يرجى إرسال السيرة الذاتية على الإيميل وتتم المقابلة فى مقر الشركة يومى السبت والأحد القادم

بيانات الاتصال:
**hammady4hr@yahoo.com*



*=================
معلمين متميزين لمدارس اهلية باالرياض 
مكان العمل: الرياض 

الناشر: مدارس مجد العلوم الاهلية للبنين 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مطلوب معلمين للمرحلة الابتدائية والمتوسطة والتخصصات هى:
رياضيات_علوم_لغة عربية_تربية فنية_حاسب آلي_تربية رياضية_معلم لغة عربية صف اول(يجيد تعليم القراءةوالكتابةللمبتدئين وله خبرة في ذلك)
متخصص في الانشطة المدرسية (مسرح)
الخبرة لاتقل عن ثلاث سنوات 
المزايا:رواتب مجزيةبدل سكن وبدل انتقال ومكافات خاصةللمتميزين
تكتب السيرة الذاتية ويرفق معها صورة حديثة ورقم الجوال

بيانات الاتصال:
**kaledroieley@yahoo.com*
*=================
مطلوب فني حاسب الي و شبكات 
مكان العمل: الرياض 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مطلوب شاب للعمل في مجال صيانه الحاسب هاردوير & سوفتوير
وتمديد و صيانه شبكان الحاسوب*
*يرجى ارسال السيره الذاتيه وشهادات خبره انو وجدت

بيانات الاتصال:
**cv.job.cv@hotmail.com*

----------


## ادريس بكر

*مطلوب فورا للكويت 
مكان العمل: الكويت 

تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*1-مهندسين عمليه- ومهندسين ميكانيكا -ومهندسين كهرباء- ومهندسين معدات -ومهندسين مدنى حاصلين على بكالوريوس في الهندسه الكهربائيه او الميكانيكيه او الكيميائيه خبره في مجال معالجه الصرف الصحى
2-كيميائيين - متخصصين في علم الاحياء الدقيقهخبره في مجال معالجه الصرف الصحى 
3-مشرفين مدنى ومشرفين اداري خبره في مجال معالجه الصرف الصحى 
4-فورمان كهرباء - فورمان ميكانيكا -فورمان معدات خبره في مجال معالجه الصرف الصحى 
5-مساعدين انظمه - مساعدين ميكانيكا خبره 3 سنوات 
6-ادارى انظمه - فنى انظمه خبره في مجال صيانه معالجه الصرف الصحى 
7-ميكانيكيين - كهربائيين خبره في مجال صيامه معالجه الصرف الصحى 
8-فنى معدات - فنى معمل - فنى لاند سكيب
برجاء ارسال السير الذاتيه على الايميل وسوف يتم الاتصال عند تحديد ميعاد المقابله

بيانات الاتصال:
**eldawly644@hotmail.com*


*===============
مطلوب الان ..عاجل 
مكان العمل: القاهرة, مصر 

تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*تعلن شركة الشرق للتوريدات الكهربائية عن :
1- سكرتيرة (تجيد الكتابة على الورد)
2-محاسبة حديثة التخرج

بيانات الاتصال:
**hr.east@yahoo.com** 
===============
مهندس زراعى حديث 
مكان العمل: القاهرة, مصر 

تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مطلوب مهندسين زراعيين حديثى التخرج

بيانات الاتصال:
**green6_scape@yahoo.com*


*================
Programer 
مكان العمل: القاهرة, مصر 

تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*PDA - Application Programer I- phone ,HTC ,NOKIA, BLACK BERRY

بيانات الاتصال:
**helix@helix-magazine.com** 
================
مهندسن معمارى للعمل فورا شركة الريادة للتوظيف بالخارج 
مكان العمل: الرياض, السعودية 

تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*لمكتب استشاري كبير تصنيف أول في المملكة العربية السعودية يطلب مهندسين معمارى 
خبرة لاتقل عن سنتين 
يشترط :- 
الحصول على بكالوريوس هندسة أو المعهد العالي للهندسة .
إجادة الحاسب الالى .
حسن المظهر /القدرة على قيادة فريق عمل كامل .
المميزات 
الدوام 8 ساعات عمل يوميا 
الجمعة أجازه رسمية
توفير كامل للسكن والعلاج والإقامة والإنتقالات 
شهر أجازه كل عام مدفوع الراتب 
الرواتب مغرية وتحدد على حسب الخبرات .
يرجى الحضور بصوره كاملة من الأوراق وشهادات الخبرات والدورات إن أمكن 
أو إرسال السيرة الذاتية على البريد الالكتروني الخاص بالشركة مع كتابة عبارة مهندس مدني
يرجى الاتصال بالدليل ومعرفة رقم الشركة والتواصل مع احد موظفي الشركة 
عنوان الشركة :- 
110 عمارة توشكي / جسر السويس الرئيسي / بجوار إشارة العزيز بالله / مصر الجديدة

بيانات الاتصال:
**Elriada650@gmail.com** 
==============
فورا امن لقطر 
مكان العمل: الدوحة, قطر 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مطلوب امن لقطر لا يقل المؤهل عن متوسط 
السن م 22 الى 34 سنة
الالمام باللغة الانجليزية
الطول لا يقل عن 170سم
الراتب 1400 بدون اجازات او 1200 قطرى بالاجازات
تكاليف التاشيرة 8 الاف بالتذكرة عقد لمدة سنتين

بيانات الاتصال:
**rr_khaled40@yahoo.com** 
==============
مطلوب فوراً للعمل في قطر باحدي شركات التسويق العقاري 
مكان العمل: الدوحة, قطر 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مدير تسويق 
مدير مبيعات 
رئيس شؤون مالية CFO 
مدير صندوق الاستثمار 
مدير مول تجاري 
مدير دعاية وإعلان 
الوصف الوظيفي لمدير التسويق والمبيعات والدعاية والإعلان 
مسؤوليات مباشرة 
- يجب علي المرشح ان يكون لديه فهم كامل لسوق العقارات والإيجارات وإدارة الأملاك من منظور تجاري ومتطلبات التأجير 
- سيكون مسؤول عن الإشراف علي الوكلاء ( موظفي المبيعات ) ومساعدتهم في كل ما يتعلق بصفقات التأجير والبيع 
- التنسيق مع الإدارة العليا وإدارة التسويق فيما يتعلق بالتوظيف ، الفعاليات والإعلانات 
- تكوين وتوسيع قاعدة عملاء 
- تعميق العلاقات مع العملاء والوكلاء 
- تحضير وإعداد الخطط التسويقية ومتابعة تنفيذها 
- نبذة عن المرشح 
- حاصل علي مؤهل جامعي 
- خبرة من 7 إلي 10 سنوات كمدير مبيعات 
- إتقان اللغة الإنجليزية والعربية تحدثا وكتابة 
- مهارات شخصية ومهارات تواصل ممتازة 
- له رصيد من الإنجازات والمبادرات 
- القدرة علي التكيف والمرونة 
- إجادة استخدام الحاسوب 
- المهنة مدير المبيعات 
- الإدارة إدارة المبيعات 
- الهدف الوظيفي 
- مسؤول عن تطوير وتنفيذ كافة أنشطة المبيعات في الأسواق المحددة ، توظيف وإدارة وقيادة فريق المبيعات نحو تحقيق أقصي معدلات الربح والنمو تمشيا مع رؤى ومبادي الشركة ، إعداد الخط والاستراتيجيات الرامية الي توسيع قاعدة العملاء في مجال التسويق ، ويساهم في تطوير البرامج التدريبية والتثقيفية للمسؤولين عن التعامل مع العملاء 
- المسؤوليات 
- وضع خطة عمل واستراتيجية المبيعات بما يضمن تحقيق أهداف مبيعات الشركة وربحيتها 
- مسئول عن أداء وتطوير أداء مدراء الحسابات التنفيذيين 
- تحضير خطط عمل لإفراد وفرق المبيعات للبحث الفعال عن إضافة 
- مباشرة وتنسيق خطط تطوير العمل لدخول أسواق جديدة 
- يساعد في وضع وتنفيذ خطط التسويق حسب الحاجة 
- يقوم بمراجعة مع كل مسؤولي المبيعات لتحقيق تواصل أفضل ،وتفهم الحاجة الي التدريب والتطوير وتقديم التصور لتطوير أداء ونشاط مسؤولي المبيعات 
- رفع تقارير للإدارة العليا عن الأداء بشكل منتظم 
- إعداد أسعار تنافسية دقيقة ومنتظمة لكل منتجات الشركة وعرضها للموافقة والمحافظة علي تحقيق أقصي معدلات الربح 
- الاحتفاظ بملفات عن التسعير (الأسعار ) وتقارير المبيعات والأنشطة 
- إعداد وتحضير وتنفيذ تقديم العروض والردود علي الاستفسارات 
- مساعدة مسؤولي المبيعات في تحضير العروض التجارية وعرض خدمات الشركة 
- ضبط التكاليف والنفقات لتلبية المباديء التوجيهية للميزانية 
- الالتزام بسياسات الشركة والإجراءات ومعايير العمل وضمان فهم فرق المبيعات لها وقيامهم بها 
- توظيف ، اختبار ، التعاقد مع مسؤولي المبيعات حسب المعايير المتفق عليها مع الإدارة العليا 
- العلاقات والأدوار الوظيفية 
- التعاون مع الإطراف الداخلية والخارجية 
- ضمان قيام مسؤولي المبيعات بالتقيد بالمعايير التي تتعلق بالبحث عن عملاء محتملين عن طرق الهاتف ،عرض خدمات الشركة ، إعداد العروض ، وعقد الصفقات 
- انتداب وتفويض وإعطاء الصلاحيات للموظفين للقيام بعملهم ومحاسبتهم ومتابعتهم 
- يجري تدريب منتظم وتقديم المشورة مع مسؤولي المبيعات لبناء الدافع ومهارات البيع 
- إجراء تدريب منتظم وتقديم المشورة لمسؤولي خدمة العملاء وتحفيزهم ومهارات البيع 
- التواصل مع العملاء في السوق وضمان اعلي مستويات رضا العملاء 
- القدرة علي التعاون والتعامل مع كل موظفي الشركة 
- متطلبات الوظيفة 
- من 5 إلي 7 سنوات خبرة في إدارة المبيعات 
- خبرة في شركات التسويق العقاري 
- خبرة واسعة في جميع جوانب إدارة العلاقة مع الموردين 
- فهم ممتاز لمتطلبات وديناميكية السوق والعملاء 
- الاستعداد للسفر والعمل ضمن فريق عالمي من المهنيين 
- قدرة موثقة علي قيادة فرق المبيعات 
برجاء ارسال السيرة الذاتية علي اميل الشركة باللغة العربية 
ملحوظة هامة يجب كتابة اسم الوظيفة المتقدم عليها في عنوان الاميل 
السفر لحاملي الجنسية المصرية فقط والمقيمين بداخلها

بيانات الاتصال:
**elhadaf@el-hadaf.net** 

==============
مطلوب مهندسين تبريد وتكييف خبرة لا تقل عن سنتان لابها 
مكان العمل: أبها, السعودية 

تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مطلوب مهندسين تبريد وتكييف خبرة لا تقل عن سنتان لابها
فورا لاجراء المقابله مع صاحب العمل
وتكييف مركزى 
نرجو ارسال السير الذاتيه فورا

بيانات الاتصال:
**lola_1_7@yahoo.com** 
=============
مصففة شعر 
مكان العمل: الكويت 

تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مطلوب لصالون نسائي موظفات مصففات شعر وتسريحة أو مكياج لصالون جديد بالجابرية

بيانات الاتصال:
**smart811@hotmail.com** 
=============
مطلوب خريجة تحاره ادارة اعمال او اي شهادة جامعيه مناسبه 
الراتب/الأجر: 1000 شهريا 
مكان العمل: الجيزة, مصر 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مطلوب محاسبه او اي شهادة جامعيه مناسبه 
للعمل بوظيفة مساعد مدير مبيعات / سكرتيره تنفيذيه 
شرط ساسي من ساكني اكتوبر او الرمايه (الهرم ) حيث ان مقر الشركه امام دريم لاند
شرط الخبره في العمل في السكرتاريه 
حسن المظهر
اجادة الانجليزيه
اجادة الكمبيوتر
صوره حديثه مرفقه مع السيره الذاتيه

بيانات الاتصال:
**careers@isolutionseg.com** 
=============
مطلوب محامي خريج حقوق انجليزي 
مكان العمل: الجيزة, مصر 

تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مطلوب محامي
خريج حقوق انجليزي
عام التخرج 2009
خبرة أقل من عام
ملحوظة :
يجب كتابة اسم المتقدم + كلمة (محامي) في عنوان الرسالة
حيث انه ستهمل الرسائل دون ذلك .. وشكراً

بيانات الاتصال:
**hr@iescom.com*

----------


## ادريس بكر

*محاسب خبرة 3 سنوات 
الراتب/الأجر: من400الى 500 
مكان العمل: القاهرة, مصر 

تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مطلوب محاسب خبرة 3 سنوات للعمل بادارة شركة بامساك الدفاتر ومتابعة ضرائب المبيعات ومتابعة المشتريات والمبيعات وحضور مناقصات العمل من التاسعة صباحا وحتى السادسة يشترط الخبرة فى المجال المحاسبى وباقى المجالات سيتم التدريب عليها من قبلنا شركة كونكريت للتجارة والمقاولات 3 شارع منصور دياب متفرع من شارع لسبتية القاهرة 
رجاء ارسال السيرة الذاتية مرفق بها صورة شخصية عن طريق الايميل او البريد وستم تحديد مقابل شخصية

بيانات الاتصال:
**khaled_concrete@yahoo.com** 
==========
مطلوب عاجل مدرسات لغة عربية انسات 
مكان العمل: مسقط, عمان 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مطلوب عاجل مدرسات لغة عربية انسات خبرة فى التدريس على ان تكون مصرية الجنسية ومقيمة فى مصر

بيانات الاتصال:
**rfaat95@live.com** 
==========
مطلوب سكرتير لشركة واعدة مؤهل عالى، يجيد مهارات التعامل، منظم، يعتمد عليه 
مكان العمل: القاهرة, مصر 

تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*لشركة مقرها بمصر الجديدة
مطلوب شاب يعمل كسكرتير لمدير ، مسئول ، طموح و منظم ، لبق ويجيد التعامل مع العملاء و أطراف أخرى ، يستخدم الكمبيوتر و يعرف الإنجليزية 
الراتب يحدد حسب القدرات والمهارات 
الخبرة من 2 الى 10 سنوات

بيانات الاتصال:
**info@facteg.com** 
==========
مهندسين زراعيين 
مكان العمل: السويس, مصر 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مطلوب مهندسين زراعيين ، للعمل بمزارع دواجن ، فى الاسماعيلية و السويسـ .
رجاء ارسال السيرة الذاتية على الإيميل الخاص بالشركة .
مع أطيب التمنيات بـ التوفيق

بيانات الاتصال:
**mousez@menanet.net** 
==========
مطلوب محاميه خبره من سنه الى ثلاث سنوات فقط للعمل بمكتب بمدينة 15 مايو - حلوان 
مكان العمل: القاهرة, مصر 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مطلوب محاميه خبره من سنه الى ثلاث سنوات ليس اكثر من ذلك للعمل بمكتب محاماه بمدينة 15 مايو ويفضل ان يكون محل اقامتها بمدينة 15 مايو او بالمناطق المحيطه بها

بيانات الاتصال:
**law.firm80@yahoo.com** 
===========
===========
مطلوب مهندس ديكور للسعودية
الراتب/الأجر: يحدد لاحقا 

تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مطلوب مهندس ديكور للسعودية
لمكتب هندسي كبير
الرجاء ارسال السيرة الذاتية+مجموعة من اعمالك+عبارة مهندس ديكور للسعودية
الى الاميل الموضح ادناه

بيانات الاتصال:
**recruitarab@gmail.com*
*============
Quality Control Management 
مكان العمل: القاهرة, مصر 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*-Job requirement:*
*-BS or Bachelor degree in Engineer
-10 years of experience in Printing operations , including at Least 3 Years in overseeing Qc Compliance
- Appropriate training and experience in auditing of QC An Procedures
-Excellent English 
- Excellent Computer Skills
- Male*

*Main Duties:*
*-Formulates and Maintains Quality Control Objectives to corporate policies and gaols
-Direct Quality Control efforts to ensure that requirements for the raw & Packing materials into finshed Products confirm to quality Standard
Other duties will be told in the interview

بيانات الاتصال:
**h.ouda@unplugged.com.eg*

----------


## ادريس بكر

*مطلوب ممثل مبيعات من الجنسين 
مكان العمل: القاهرة, مصر 

تارجت انترناشيونال 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*لشركه كبرى تعمل بمجال محطات تنقية المياه ممثل مبيعات تكون مهمته فى الذهاب الى العميل بعد ان يتم اخذ موعد سابق منه من موظفين التسويق التليفونى ثم يقوم ممثل الشركه بعرض الأجهزه عليه و يتم احتساب العرض الواحد ب10 جنيهات مقابل المواصلات و عموله من 100 الى 560 فى حالة التعاقد على أى من الاجهزه ولا يشترط التفرغ ولا التقيد بمواعيد عمل رسميه ولا التقيد بمكان معين في العمل

بيانات الاتصال:
**heshamgasser@yahoo.com*
*==========
مسئولى مبيعات فى مجال السيراميك أو الرخام 
مكان العمل: القاهرة, مصر 

شركه فرست للتجارة واعمال الرخام 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مسئولى مبيعات فى مجال السيراميك أو الرخام شرط إيجادة إستخدام برنامج الفوتوشوب و الأوتوكاد إرسال السيرة الذاتيه

بيانات الاتصال:
**firestmarble@yahoo.com*

*=========
مطلوب فورا سيدات للعمل فى الامارات 
الراتب/الأجر: 2770 
مكان العمل: أبو ظبي, الامارات 

silverstar 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مطلوب سيدات متزوجون وغير متزوجون للعمل فى الامارات كمندوبين تسويق كما يتطلب ايضا سيدات للعمل فى الامارات كحراس امن برواتب مجزية وتقوم الشركة بتوفير السكن والمواصلات والتامين واليونيفورم

بيانات الاتصال:
**silverstar_793@yahoo.com*
*==========
سكرتيرة تنفيذية ( مقيمة في الإمارات فقط ) 
الراتب/الأجر: 4000 درهم 
مكان العمل: دبي, الامارات 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مطلوب وبشكل عاجل سكرتيرة تنفيذية مقيمة في الإمارات فقط ونعتذر عن كل من يرسل لنا من خارج الإمارات ... شرط الخبرة واللغة الإنجليزية وجميع المعلومات في إستخدام الكمبيوتر ويوفضل من هي على كفالة أسرتها ... سرجى إرسال السيرة الذاتية مع صورة ملونه .

بيانات الاتصال:
**asraar_1@hotmail.com*

*==========
مسئول مبيعات 
مكان العمل: القاهرة, مصر 

شركة هيليكس 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مطلوب مسئول مبيعات لمجلة هندسية للعمل فى الاعلانات خبرة من سنة الى ثلاثة سنوات بمرتب + عمولة

بيانات الاتصال:
**sales@helix-magazine.com*
*==========
لمقابلة اكبر مدارس جدة 
مكان العمل: جدة, السعودية 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*لمدارس كبرى بجدة تصنيف أول*
*المقابلات يوم الأربعاء القادم الموافق 14/7/2010
موعد المقابلات من الساعة التاسعة وحتى الخامسة عصرا*
*التخصصات المطلوبة:
لغة عربية (اعدادى وثانوي)
صفوف أولية
رياضيات 0جميع المراحل
رياضيات لغات
تربية فنية
فيزياء بالغتين العربية والإنجليزية
أحياء باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية
كيمياء باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية
علوم اعدادى باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية*
*المواصفات المطلوبة
خبرة لاتقل عن سنتان
مؤهل تربوي أو دبلومة في التربية*
*على جميع الحضور لإجراء المقابلات الالتزام بإحضار صورة من الأوراق التالية
سيرة ذاتية
صورة المؤهل
صورة شهادة الخبرة
صور شهادات الدورات الحاصل عليها
صورة شخصية*
*ملحوظة
المدارس من اكبر المدارس بجدة*
*على جميع من قرأ الإعلان إفادة زملائة بالموعد نظرا لحاجة مجموعة المدارس الى عدد يفوق 40 معلم*
*عنوان المقابلات:
110 عمارة توشكي شارع جسر السويس الرئيسي بجوار إشارة العزيز بالله مصر الجديدة

بيانات الاتصال:
**elriada650@gmail.com*

*=========
علوم ورياضيات لغات 
مكان العمل: جدة, السعودية 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*لمدارس كبرى بجدة*
*تطلب مدرسين لغات للتخصصات التالية*
*رياضيات لغات
علوم اعدادى لغات
فيزياء لغات
احياء لغات
كيمياء لغات
جيولوجيا*
*موعد المقابلات الاربعاء الموافق14/7/2010 الساعة العاشرة صباحا وحتى السادسة عصرا*
*يشترط للمتقدمين*
*مؤهل تربوى
خبرة سنتين
مسلم*
*على الجميع احضار الاوراق التالية لماقبلة اللجنة
صورة شخصية
صورة المؤهل
صورة الخبرة
صور الدورات الحاصل عليها*
*على الجميع ابلاغ زملاء العمل لحاجة المدرسة لمجموعة كبيرة من المدرسين

بيانات الاتصال:
**elriada650@gmail.com*
*==========
محاسبة 
مكان العمل: القاهرة, مصر 
ألينور للتجارة العالميه 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*1- حسنه المظهر
2- لبقه
3- تجيد الكمبيوتر
4- حديثة التخرج
5- يفضل من سكان مدينه نصر أو مصر الجديده

بيانات الاتصال:
**cv@alinour.com*
*==========*

*sales outdoor 
مكان العمل: القاهرة, مصر 

algomhoria real estate 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*we are in need of sales out door for leader company in real estate in zamalek - just male - prefer own car - fluent in english - experience minimum 2 years in this field

بيانات الاتصال:
**sales@algomhoria.com*
*==========
مطلوب بائعين ذكور لفروع الغردقة(من سكان الأسكندرية فقط) 
الراتب/الأجر: 1200ج 
مكان العمل: مصر 

الشركة المتحدة لتصنيع المنتجات الغذائية 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مطلوب بائعين خبرة لفروع الغردقة يتشرط حسن المظهر والقدرة على الأقناع والألمام باللغة الأنجليزية تحدثا وكتابة السن لايزيد على 28 سنة تتحمل الشركة السكن والأقامة تشترط الشركة فى المتقدم للوظيفة ان يكون على قدر كبير من تحمل المسئولية للتقديم لهذة الوظيفة يرجى ارسال السيرة الذاتية مرفق بها صورة حديثة مع ذكر اسم الوظيفة فى خانة الموضوع

بيانات الاتصال:
**hr@almouwafak.com*
*=========
مهندسين ديكور 
مكان العمل: الرياض, السعودية 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*للعمل بمكتب ديكور كبير بالرياض*
*مطلوب مهندسين ديكور خبرة لاتقل عن سنة بالتصميم والتنفذ*
*مواصفات العقد*
*سكن اعزب للاعزب وبعد استقدام الاسرة 3 شهور بدل سكن
توفير وسيلة الانتقالات
توفير العلاج
شهر اجازة مدفوع سنويا
تذكرة طيران للمتعاقد
ساعات العمل 8 ساعات
الراتب يحدد لاحقا
مدة العقد سنتان*
*ترسل الاوراق كاملة على البريد الالكترونى الموضح ادناة مع كتابة عبارة مهندس ديكور*
*كما يرجى ارسال جزء من الاعمال الخاصة بالتصميم

بيانات الاتصال:
**elriada650@gmail.com*
*==========
مندوبين تسويق فى مجال الدعايه والاعلان والتسويق والطباعه 
الراتب/الأجر: 1000 
مكان العمل: القاهرة, مصر 

ارت هوم للدعايه والتسويق
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*مطلوب لشركه دعايه وتسويق 
مندوبين تسويق من الجنسين بمرتب مجذى + عموله كبيره 
يشطرت حسن المظهر والباقه والخبره فى مجال التسويق 
فى الدعايه والطباعه والاعلان

بيانات الاتصال:
**art_home1@hotmail.com*
*==========
مدرسين جيولوجيا 
مكان العمل: جدة, السعودية 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*لمدارس كبرى بجدة تصنيف أول*
*المقابلات يوم الأربعاء القادم الموافق 14/7/2010
موعد المقابلات من الساعة التاسعة وحتى الخامسة عصرا*
*المواصفات المطلوبة
خبرة لاتقل عن سنتان
مؤهل تربوي أو دبلومة في التربية*
*على جميع الحضور لإجراء المقابلات الالتزام بإحضار صورة من الأوراق التالية*
*سيرة ذاتية
صورة المؤهل
صورة شهادة الخبرة
صور شهادات الدورات الحاصل عليها
صورة شخصية*
*ملحوظة*
*المدارس من اكبر المدارس بجدة*
*على جميع من قرأ الإعلان إفادة زملائة بالموعد نظرا لحاجة مجموعة المدارس الى عدد يفوق 40 معلم*
*عنوان المقابلات:
110 عمارة توشكي شارع جسر السويس الرئيسي بجوار إشارة العزيز بالله مصر الجديدة

بيانات الاتصال:
**elriada650@gmail.com*
*============
Recruitment agency Service 
مكان العمل: القاهرة, مصر 
تفاصيل الوظيفة:*
*Unplugged LTD company for executive recruitment service (URS) Located in Egypt.*
*Unplugged LTD established in 2002, and we provide first class executive Level Candidates to some of the regions most innovative and progressive organizations ever since, Many of our most long established clients are multinational giants, requiring us to provide outstanding service quality and continuous innovation as well as outstanding value for money and expedient delivery. 
Our practices:- 
URS classifies its practices under 4 main divisions:-
- High Tech
- Consumer and Retail
- SME and Light Industries
- Transportation and Heavy Industries*
*In short, we believe we’re very good at what we do and so do our candidates and clients, as our testimonials will confirm - but don’t just take our word for it, give us a call and find out for yourself.
Finally we are looking forward to have a fruitful and mutual cooperation between your esteemed firm and Unplugged Co.*
*Kind Regards
Hilala Ouda
 
 h.ouda at unplugged.com.eg * *www.unplugged.com.eg*
* 24 Kambeez St., Dokki, Giza, Egypt.

بيانات الاتصال:
**h.ouda@unplugged.com.eg*

----------


## عبده شوكت

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراشـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## أحمد بحيري

[align=center]شكرا بارك الله فيك .
[/align]

----------


## ronee1985

وظيفة اخصائية نفسية

----------


## ronee1985

[align=center]*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*[/align]
 الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
وظيفة اخصائية نفسية غير موجودة
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

